# Ordered something without p.o box!! Help



## Khalidws (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello guys how's it going ?



I ordered some stuff from the UK and the US without providing a p.o box, I did however write my mobile number and address.

So now what should i expect from Emirates post? They could either:

1: call me and tell me to pick it up ( i hope so)
2: keep it somewhere (And if they did would they give it to me if i asked about it and show the tracking number)
3: send it back to the sender. 



Whats your thoughts about that and whats more likely to happen? 
Thanx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you order something to be delivered by mail or by courier? 

I am presuming mail. If that is the case, the best option is to track it online, everyday until it is delivered. Then immediately visit Emirates Post because if there is no P. O. Box, they leave it for a few days and if not picked up, mail it back to the sender. This happened to me a few years ago when my sister mailed me something from Australia.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Happened to me too, ordered, did not pickup as never notified by the post office so it was returned to sender. 

I now track all packages as PO Box isn't always an option on delivery forms from abroad so you have to put in the other comments section.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Happened to me too, ordered, did not pickup as never notified by the post office so it was returned to sender.


Same here. First time I was notified, so I went to Karama to Post office to collect it. Not a straightforward process and quite a waste of time.
Next time, I wasn't notified. Tracked the package later on Empost website. Apparently, I was "notified" twice, and after second time I actually came there and picked it up. Which is really strange, cause I don't remember any of it, nor do I have the things that I've ordered.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Any Emirates post or a specific branch? I just realised that this must've happened to my package and I think it got sent a week ago!


----------



## Khalidws (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm trying to track the package on empost and it keeps telling me that the tracking number is not valid. Does that simply mean it didn't arrive yet ?


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I had family send a package from America and I kept tracking it. When it arrived in UAE I called emirates post and they told me to pick it up from the Karama location. If you can't track it but enough time has passed that it should have arrived just go to Karama and check


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

If it's UPS, DHL, Federal Express etc, most likely they will call you for a specific place they can make the delivery and you will be fine. If it's USPS, it's a problem as they have no one on the ground here, so you will be dealing with the post office drama outlined earlier.


----------



## Khalidws (Mar 17, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> I had family send a package from America and I kept tracking it. When it arrived in UAE I called emirates post and they told me to pick it up from the Karama location. If you can't track it but enough time has passed that it should have arrived just go to Karama and check


When u were tracking it did it tell u that the tracking number was invalid before it arrived ??


----------



## Khalidws (Mar 17, 2014)

nite said:


> If it's UPS, DHL, Federal Express etc, most likely they will call you for a specific place they can make the delivery and you will be fine. If it's USPS, it's a problem as they have no one on the ground here, so you will be dealing with the post office drama outlined earlier.


Well looks like i'm in trouble because it is USPS, i guess it'll just go back and i'll have to re-order it again with a p.o box. But what do u mean by the post office drama ?

And does the same thing go with royal mail from london?


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Khalidws said:


> When u were tracking it did it tell u that the tracking number was invalid before it arrived ??


No it was valid...and it was also shipped usps. For international you should have a number ending in "us".


----------



## Khalidws (Mar 17, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> No it was valid...and it was also shipped usps. For international you should have a number ending in "us".


So were u putting the tracking number in the usps website or empost ? Because when i check my tracking number in the emirates post website it shows invalid


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Khalidws said:


> So were u putting the tracking number in the usps website or empost ? Because when i check my tracking number in the emirates post website it shows invalid


Usps...once usps showed it was at the UAE post office I picked it up


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

When I ordered something from US without putting my POBox, I guess the post office just checked my name/phone number in their system cos it showed up in my POBox 2 weeks later. You could also call them to help you track it. I don't know about them calling you though. That would be an amazing surprise.


----------



## Khalidws (Mar 17, 2014)

Just to update people who might wanna know what happened or probably how emirates post deal with this issue.......they got it and shipped it back in the same day lol.


----------



## Khalidws (Mar 17, 2014)

*a quick question for shop and ship users*

just a quck question about aramex shop and ship because I dont fully get the whole idea.....


lets say I'm in Dubai and i wanna order something from a shopping website in London.....I only have to fill in my uk address and thats it ? and the same thing goes with the US where I just fill in my address depending on the location of the seller ?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes thats it. With your account you have several addresses, US, UK, China, India,Turkey to name a few. You will also have a S&S reference number which is your unique identity beginning with DXB. So for example you order from Macy's New York you would complete the address for delivery as below which is a S&S distribution centre.

Mr Khalidws DXB12345
Springfields garden
New York
12345
US

The important point is the DXB12345, this contains your details (name address etc) once the package arrives at this address it will be then forwarded too you in Dubai. You can track the shipment via your S&S account. You also dont need a PO Box for it to be delivered into Dubai and will receive an SMS of S&S when you package is out for delivery. Cost is around 75aed per kilo, with a minimum ammount of 45aed. Generally good service ive ordered loads through the service with only 1 package going astray.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't believe you had something shipped to here with no actual address or PO Box just your name, number, city and country?

I had a shipment that had a PO Box but the person wrote the wrong PO Box number or failed to write the PO Box altogether. Luckily it had the company name here plus building, what was near it and the suburb so Emirates Post determined the PO Box number and sent it there!


----------

